# Popcorn



## kadesma (Feb 25, 2011)

We made some of this today for the kids.It was awsome and is no more. My little chipmonks ate it all.to 4 qts of popped corn add1/3 c of melted butter or margarine 3 tab. sugar,1/4 tea cinnamon,1/4 tea of nutmeg enjoy
kadesma


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds yummy, like a take on kettle corn.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 25, 2011)

I just saw one where someone added chopped rosemary to the butter.

I want to try them both now.


----------

